
Scientists discover compound that arrests neurodegeneration in mice - kjhughes
http://www.mrc.ac.uk/Newspublications/News/MRC009466
======
Tloewald
It must be awesome being a mouse. Cancer has been cured in mice. So has
Alzheimer's. AIDS.

Reminds me of the Secret of NIMH.

------
kjhughes
See also (a) for context and implications:

"Alzheimer's breakthrough hailed as 'turning point'"
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24462699](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24462699)

(b) the original paper's abstract (full paper is pay-walled, unfortunately):

"Oral Treatment Targeting the Unfolded Protein Response Prevents
Neurodegeneration and Clinical Disease in Prion-Infected Mice"
[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/5/206/206ra138](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/5/206/206ra138)

\---

Does anyone know how representative the rodent model of prion disease is of
the human model of Alzheimer's?

~~~
danmaz74
The article says: "The researchers studied mice with prion disease because
these mouse models currently provide the best animal representation of human
neurodegenerative disorders in which the build up of misshapen proteins is
linked with brain cell death. These include Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s as
well as prion diseases. Another paper in Nature Neuroscience last month
highlighted this pathway as a potential therapeutic target in treating
Alzheimer’s."

------
shiven
Damn paper is hidden behind piece-of-shit paywall! Paying the Impact Factor
Tax, supporting an exploitative business model.

------
jjp9999
The only way to kill them will be to destroy their brains...

------
blacksqr
They buried the lead. Also promotes weight loss.

